# Taurus PT92 Grip bushings?



## Tdog (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a Taurus PT 92 (not sure what year) I have Pachmayr grips id like to install, however Im learning the hard way that i cant just slap em on. The original screws arent long enough, So i ordered bushings and new screws from taurus. The bushings are too big for the gun and they sent me 3 original screws that dont fit the bushings! Anybody know what the problem here is?


----------

